# Dwarf stripper gets bride pregnant



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dwarf stripper gets bride pregnant on her hen night - Telegraph

Checking the DNA of a child is so easy and inexpensive that I believe that every man should routinely do it. If it’s a newborn then no one needs to know that you even did it. 

Even if you think the chances that your wife fooled around are near zero, why take the chance? Children are a huge emotional and financial undertaking. You might have even brought the wrong kid home from the hospital, so why not check?

Buy a DNA kit at WalMart, Amazon or about any drug store for about $30. Swab the inside of your cheek and the kid’s with a Q-tip and send the kit to a lab along with $130 more.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

That article is not going to make me run out and buy a DNA test for my boys.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, strippers are just good, clean fun.

it's ridiculous is a story is it just tells you how stupid it is to even consider strippers acceptable.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Man. A dwarf stripper.

Throw that POS to the wolves!

Or maybe a velcro board.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll be advising my son to get his kids' paternity tested when the time comes.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Just when you thought you had seen it all...


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

I've heard some REALLY stupid things since I've been monitoring TAM, but this has got to top them all. I shouldn't, but I find myself considering the possibility that people in general show a lack of judgment and intelligence. I'd love to know what in the world this supposed bride to be was thinking when she boffed this guy. I don't think the article says this, but I'm wondering how quickly her new husband annulled the marriage and got out of Dodge. Feel badly for the kid, though.


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow....now this is a different story!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We've had several rather lengthy debate threads arguing over if a DNA test should be automatic before a birth certificate is issued.

I'm rather libertarian myself. I understand those who object with the government getting into personal lives and invading privacy. I say that ship sailed when we started putting a man's name on birth certificates. Really, what does it tell the government? "Mam, please put the name of the man you had sex with 9 months ago on this line of this form." Sounds pretty damn invasive to me.

My take is that if we're going to have such a document, we might as well use the best technology the government has to make sure it's accurate.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> We've had several rather lengthy debate threads arguing over if a DNA test should be automatic before a birth certificate is issued.
> 
> I'm rather libertarian myself. I understand those who object with the government getting into personal lives and invading privacy. I say that ship sailed when we started putting a man's name on birth certificates. Really, what does it tell the government? "Mam, please put the name of the man you had sex with 9 months ago on this line of this form." Sounds pretty damn invasive to me.
> 
> My take is that if we're going to have such a document, we might as well use the best technology the government has to make sure it's accurate.


Larry since 1933 with each birth certificate there is a bond issued and it is traded.
And yes it is invasive.
I searched my BC Bond through Fidelity - YouTube
It's all that "strawman" bs.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I think any betrayed spouse Upon discovery of an affair should immediately do DNA testing on the children involved the wayward spouse credibility is zero at this point verifying paternity should be a priority.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

All I can say- wtf??


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Could have been worse. 

He could have been a mime, dwarf, stripper.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Could have been worse.
> 
> He could have been a mime, dwarf, stripper.


and wearing a clown suit.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Wife pregnant by a dwarf stripper? When you think about it, that's really a rather small problem.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Wife pregnant by a dwarf stripper? When you think about it, that's really a rather small problem.


Dopey thing to do, really.

A stripper? I guess he wasn't Bashful.

I imagine the husband was not Happy at all. In fact he was probably Grumpy.

I'll stop now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dwarves are cool.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

3putt said:


> and wearing a clown suit.


Or a train of ninja, mime, dwarf, clown, strippers. Parading out of a mini a la Kubrick and kicking the sh*t out of BS in their march to glory and conquest.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Graywolf2 said:


> Dwarf stripper gets bride pregnant on her hen night - Telegraph
> 
> Checking the DNA of a child is so easy and inexpensive that I believe that every man should routinely do it. If it’s a newborn then no one needs to know that you even did it.
> 
> ...



Absolutely disgusting. I hate the concept of people cheating at all, let alone at bachelor and bachelorette parties. So in other words, these people think cheating is wrong until that one last time days before the wedding ?? Sounds foolish to me. It sounds excessive to plant spies at such events but I know people who have and it taught them alot of their future spouses character. This lady just lost it all or hopefully did. Hope that stripper sex was worth it. Pure idiot


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey! Let's start another GNO thread!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a dwarf
Safety Dance - Men Without Hats Official Video - YouTube


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

3putt said:


> and wearing a clown suit.


Or three clowns in a train.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm speechless. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Wife pregnant by a dwarf stripper? When you think about it, that's really a rather small problem.


When they interviewed the wife about banging the dwarf, she said it wasn't a big thing.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

tom67 said:


> Here is a dwarf
> Safety Dance - Men Without Hats Official Video - YouTube


:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Here's another one but this one wants the ring. http://www.beyondhollywood.com/uploads/2011/01/gollum-600x500.jpg


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Poor dwarfs. one bad apple who stoops low enough to become a stripper and they are the brunt of jokes.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Come on CC2...We can't laugh at others if we can't laugh at ourselves. That's life.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Stoops low enough. You got that right?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

You came up a bit short on that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> Poor dwarfs. one bad apple who stoops low enough to become a stripper and they are the brunt of jokes.


Maybe, but I'm hearing the dwarf's gonna stick it out in Mexico.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> Maybe, but I'm hearing the dwarf's gonna stick it out in Mexico.


That's the long and the short of it...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

well, she did get one thing off her bucket list.......


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

It's messed up but people feel entitled to hookup before they tie the knot, like they have to get it while they still can. I think it's a higher percentage than we all think (well higher than you all think).

I was normal guy. Not a player but I was propositioned a few times by girls a week or less from their wedding day. This was when I was 18-21. I'm sure people like that cheat once they're married though. I can imagine the stories that some guys who don't give a sh!t would tell. I never took anyone up on those offers but it still made me feel guilty. Maybe I had that jerk look or something?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad you resisted T.:beer:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

clipclop2 said:


> Glad you resisted T.:beer:


Me too. I can't take credit though. I was lucky it shocked me. :beer:


----------

